# Catch My Drift Fort Lauderdale 6/19 8pm-4am trip



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

If anyone is in Fort Lauderdale on the 19th of June and is wishing to do some good fishing with a good captain and crew, Catch My Drift is doing a special 8 hour trip, for $65. http://www.fishheadquarters.com/ is there website, call and find out more Information. I have been out numerous times with this crew, and they are the best as far as I am concerned. The captain will do his BEST to put you on fish. And the crew is top notch if you ask me, I have never left them less then a $25 tip, they work hard and try to give you the best experience and catch as many fish as you can. Trust me, you won't be disappointed if you decide to join me Friday night. I paid for my trip tonight!

Hope to see you there!! :fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SH--If I didn't have to work this Saturday, I would have come down and joined you.

Maybe another time. I see they run Saturday night specials for the same price. I bet those are good snapper trips. 

Maybe we could do one around one of the full moons coming up in the next couple of months.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

SnookMook said:


> SH--If I didn't have to work this Saturday, I would have come down and joined you.
> 
> Maybe another time. I see they run Saturday night specials for the same price. I bet those are good snapper trips.
> 
> Maybe we could do one around one of the full moons coming up in the next couple of months.


No, the Saturday night trips ARE NOT the same as this trip. The saturday night trips are $45 and 6 hours, reserved spots, and the boat is usually packed. Tonights trip is $65 8 hours, max 25 people, rotating stern. And yes, if you get on a Sat night trip that the boat is not PACKED to the gill. There are some nice snapper caught. 12lbs mutton, 9lbs mangrove, BIG yellowtails (upwards of 19") some bigger.


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Also snookie....don't forget about my offer, bout the boat, hehe get a few more guys together...and lets rock! :fishing::fishing:


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

The fish didn't want to cooperate. we got a few but not many, a nice 7lbs red grouper was caught though. some big yellowtails. and some blues.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

SH--Thanks for the report.


----------



## NaplesFLfishin (Jun 24, 2009)

SnapperHunter26 said:


> If anyone is in Fort Lauderdale on the 19th of June and is wishing to do some good fishing with a good captain and crew, Catch My Drift is doing a special 8 hour trip, for $65. http://www.fishheadquarters.com/ is there website, call and find out more Information. I have been out numerous times with this crew, and they are the best as far as I am concerned. The captain will do his BEST to put you on fish. And the crew is top notch if you ask me, I have never left them less then a $25 tip, they work hard and try to give you the best experience and catch as many fish as you can. Trust me, you won't be disappointed if you decide to join me Friday night. I paid for my trip tonight!
> 
> Hope to see you there!! :fishing::fishing::fishing::fishing:


haha i went on thier charter once


----------

